# Bit stuck on how to go about this.



## DIY Nihilism (Aug 10, 2017)

Hey,
I may have posted this in the wrong place, if i have, please correct me, and i'll move it. Posting it here because currently i'm settled into a home, and feel i cannot get out because of my current situation which i'll address below. 

I've recently managed to start transitioning with the use of HRT meds, but due to the prescription needing an address and the place that does the meetings needing an address to send letters to i feel like i've been locked into where i'm currently living with no means of being able to travel. 

Does anyone have any suggestions, mainly for picking up the prescription letters and getting them to me, i'm sure that the people i need to meet up with every now and then can be organised over the phone to do. 

Really wanting to get out there, and being stuck here is absolutely driving me insane. 

Again, sorry if posted inside of the wrong part of the forums.


----------



## landpirate (Aug 10, 2017)

Hey no worries on that, I'm going to move it to the staying healthy section as it's about prescriptions, I think that's a better fit. If anyone has a better idea though I'm open to suggestions.

Hopefully someone will have some useful info for you


----------



## landpirate (Aug 10, 2017)

Just realised I might actually have some thoughts on this. Forgot you were in the UK!  

Have you spoken to your doctor's about the fact you want to travel as they might be able to arrange stuff for you? I don't take any ongoing medication but I have been to lots of different doctors surgeries all over the country and they have a duty to look after you. After all it's the National Health service. 

I obviously don't know your exact circumstances so maybe my info isn't useful, but I think it's worth being open with them. It might be you can use a local homeless charity as your address. I've done that before. Alternatively if you have a sympathetic friend or family member who's address you can use for correspondence/doctor sign up.

Some bigger towns and cities have dedicated homeless clinics (Brighton and Bristol definitely do for example) so that could be worth checking out if you're somewhere for an extended period of time.


----------



## landpirate (Aug 10, 2017)

Oh also there is a thing called Poste Restante where you can get post sent to a post office whilst in the UK. They don't all accept it so you have to check and they only hold onto it for a set amount of time, but that might work for you. Heres the link to it:
http://www.postoffice.co.uk/mail/poste-restante


----------



## 5eth (Aug 11, 2017)

Can you rent a post box, or do you have anyone who' address you can use for your mail and then they forward it for you?


----------



## DIY Nihilism (Aug 11, 2017)

Honestly landpirate. All the info you have given me there is AMAZING. Really do think using that i can probably utilise it with a little work to have it work out.


----------

